# Pigeons Breeding House Flies



## Mark36 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello all

I need some help and advice here.


I live next door to a neighbor who keeps pigeons in lofts. Every summer the neighbors close to this property are infested with flies. It is believed that droppings are exposed to house flies allowing them to breed. I get 500 odd flies in my garden and cannot use it.

How best do I approach my neighbor and advise that whilst I don't object to keeping pigeons, I do object to lack of cleaning.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Mark36 said:


> How best do I approach my neighbor and advise that whilst I don't object to keeping pigeons, I do object to lack of cleaning.


Just like that - tell your neighbor that while you don't object to keeping pigeons, you do object to lack of cleaning, because it is effecting you. Tell your neighbor that you're happy for him to do the activities that he enjoys on his property, and likewise you should be able to do what you enjoy on yours - i.e. use your garden. Chance are he simply isn't aware it's affecting you, and would take measures immediately once you have a chat. If you are frank but polite I don't think you'll have any problems. Most people who keep pigeons are very aware of and sensitive to their neighbors' rights and comfort and also maintain good hygiene not only for their neighbors' sake, but also for their birds sake.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Although I understand the concern, I doubt really much that it is the droppings that are actually attracting the flies.
If you look around under any railway bridge where feral pigeons nest & roost, you will see loads of droppings, but there is no attraction of flies there.
Flies are generally attracted in large numbers to sources of rotting food or decomposing flesh. Things like open compost heaps or recycling bins do attract them where they lay their eggs and multiply and the cycle continues tenfold, especially after a relatively mild winter.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Quazar said:


> If you look around under any railway bridge where feral pigeons nest & roost, you will see loads of droppings, but there is no attraction of flies there.


Yes, I didn't think of that although I have noticed this myself - that is a good point, Bob. There is also a bridge close to me where a couple of hundred of pigeons roost and there are piles of droppings underneath it, but come to think of it, no flies even in the heat of summer, which in NYC is in the 90's.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

i would get some Permitherin 10% and spray the area you think they are coming from ... maybe do it at night and spray his pigeon poop area ..... it repeals flys


----------

